# The Suicide Squad: Brauchen wir tatsächlich mehr Superheldenfilme für Erwachsene?



## Christian Fussy (20. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Suicide Squad: Brauchen wir tatsächlich mehr Superheldenfilme für Erwachsene?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Suicide Squad: Brauchen wir tatsächlich mehr Superheldenfilme für Erwachsene?*


----------



## aliendrohne (20. August 2021)

ja brauchen wir .... 300 & Joker sind  das BESTE Beispiel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2021)

Gleiches Recht für alle. Würde ich sagen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. August 2021)

Immer her damit! Wobei ich mittlerweile Spuren von Humor durchaus zu schätzen weiß. The Boys war z.B.gleichzeitig lustig, aber auch durchaus unangenehm, was aber tatsächlich weniger die Darstellung der Gewalt betraf.  

Joker fand ich abseits der schauspielerischen Leistung tatsächlich erstaunlich…ok, welches Wort passt da am besten?…ermüdend.
Hätte ich so nicht erwartet und da bin ich wohl mehr beim Nolan-Joker, über den ich halt auch mal lachen konnte, obwohl der Film auch recht finster war.


----------



## schokoeis (20. August 2021)

Ich zumindest brauch keine anderen.


----------



## EddWald (20. August 2021)

Was nutzt es seine Meinung über solche Filmfragen zu posten, wenn es eh nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Wenn ich pers. die Entscheidungsmacht hätte, würd ich diese Suicide Squad und CO Superhelden Reihen allesamt die finanziellen Mittel verwehren und das blonde Huhn da in die Abteilung Porno versetzen.
Aber laut der Vielzahl an positiven Amazon Bewertungen kann man ableiten, das es (NOCH) viele Fans  dieser Filmsparte gibt. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils junge Leute, deren Bewertungsgrundlagen durch weniger Filmerfahrung in Jahren noch keinen Überdruß ausgelöst hat^^ Also haben die Filme eine dicke fette Daseinsberechtigung. Und daran wird sich auch sicher in den nächsten 10 Jahren nichts ändern.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (20. August 2021)

Was Superheldenfilme angeht setzt ne übersättigung bei mir ein. Hab das MCU komplett geschaut bis Endgame. Jetzt reichts mir dann auch. DCEU war murks, und auch der Snyder Cut von Justice League hat mich kein bisschen abgeholt. Weiß gar nicht wieso der so gefeiert wird... er macht zwar die vorherige Version besser, aber deswegen ist das ganze noch lange kein guter Film. 

Es gibt für mich ohnehin nur 2 helden die ich wirklich mag, und die meine eigentlichen Favoriten sind... mit großem Abstand Batman, gefolgt von Spider-Man... bei letzterem muss ich aber leider sagen das es zu wenig gute Filme mit ihm gibt... die Sam Raimi Trilogie war im nachinein betrachtet echt scheiße. Weinerlicher Peter Parker, ne MJ die mit jedem Kerl in die Kiste hüpft der sie angrinst, und so weiter und so fort... Fühlt sich eher an wie GZSZ mit Superheldenkräften als alles andere.

Einzige Verfilmung die wenigstens der Vorlage einigermaßen gerecht wurde war The Amazing Spider-Man mit Andrew Garfield... viele mögen die beiden Filme nicht, aber ich kann nicht verstehen wieso... das Duo Garfield und Emma Stone war geradzu magisch (kein Wunder das sie während der Dreharbeiten zu einem paar wurden) und der Peter Parker dort war näher am ursprünglichen comic Peter Parker als alle anderen. 

Ich mag tom Holland, aber sorry... was die da machen hat rein gar nichts mit Spider-Man zu tun, in keiner Weise. 

Kommen wir also zum Thema hier... ich bin übersättigt was die Standard-superheldenkost angeht... egal was man da jetzt auch noch so serviert, ich hab keine Lust mehr drauf. 

Die neue Art der härteren Gangart in Antihelden Filmen oder eben Superheldenfilmen abseits des MArvel und DC Einheitsbreis (abgesehen von Batman, der geht immer) kommt mir sehr gelegen. The Boys schießt hier und da übers Ziel hinaus. Aber macht wirklich Laune... sowohl was unbehagen angeht als auch Spaß. Für mich war der Startpunkt das ich diese Art von "Comicverfilmung" gut finde wohl Watchmen und Kick-Ass... Watchmen war düster und überraschend... Kick-Ass hat mich völlig weggepustet. Grandioses Fest dieser Film und völlig unerwartet. Und die brutalität passt dort so unfassbar gut rein... Ab da war ich mit dem R-rated Superhelden-Virus infiziert (großes Highlight übrigens die Netflix Serien Daredevil und Punisher, ganz großes Kino)... keine Ahnung ob ich davon all zu bald übersättigt bin. Ich glaube eher nicht. Denn soviele R-rated produkte aus diesem Genre gibt es noch gar nicht. 

Ich persönlich begrüße diese Art von Filmen sehr... der neue Suicide Squad hat mich bisher gar nicht interessiert, die Trailer fand ich auch blöd, und besonders was DC bisher filmisch seit start des DCEU ablieferte war halt eher schlecht als recht. Tiefpunkt war der 2016er suicide Squad (gott war der schlecht, da gab es gar nichts gutes dran, wirklich nichts... nein auch den Joker nicht) 

Aber dieser Artikel mnacht mich dann doch neugierig und ich werd ihn mir anschauen... aus meienr Sicht gibts nur zu sagen, bitte mehr Serien und Filme ala The Boys, Watchmen, Daredevil, Punisher, Kick-Ass und co.


----------



## EddWald (20. August 2021)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich ohnehin nur 2 helden die ich wirklich mag, und die meine eigentlichen Favoriten sind... mit großem Abstand Batman, gefolgt von Spider-Man...


Das seh ich auch so. Die Klassiker. Aber wenn man schon als  Drama über das detailreiche Psycho Profil eines der  Gegenspieler als Hauptthema drehen muss, ist man offensichtlich Filmstoff mäßig mit den Superhleden Taten und deren psychisch zerschossenen Gegenspielern am Ende der Sackgasse angelangt. Abgesehen davon fand ich den Filme "Joker" nicht schlecht, alleine schon wegen Joaquin Phoenix , bis ich zum Ende hin drauf hingewiesen wurde, es handelt sich ja um eine Charaktere aus einer  Superhelden Reihe. Aber wenn es der endgültige Abschluß der Reihe war, ist es gelungen. Bitte  nicht wie bei StarWars, wo jeder einzelne Charakter einen eigenen Film bekommt...schnarch. So wie eben auch bei Suicide Squad. Na denn Prost...dann werden noch einige dieser Filme folgen.


----------



## StarLazer0 (20. August 2021)

Wie lustig - bei den Menschen hat halt jedes Individuum das Recht auf seine, eigene, unbedeutende Meinung. Wie Spiderman in irgendeiner Form ein Supderheldenranking anführen kann unerklärlich - also völlig uninteressant. Da kann ich gleich einer Borgdrohne zujubeln. 

Und was den Snyder Cut angeht - wie wunderbar lang der Film war. Alle Figuren wurden ausführlich ausgearbeitet - der ganze Film ist wie ne akademische Qualiarbeit - einfach Super sich so reinzuhängen - ohne jegliches Gefühl von Langathmigkeit. Was für ein Projekt!!! Absolut Top....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Immer her damit! Wobei ich mittlerweile Spuren von Humor durchaus zu schätzen weiß. The Boys war z.B.gleichzeitig lustig, aber auch durchaus unangenehm, was aber tatsächlich weniger die Darstellung der Gewalt betraf.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Zumal die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Kräfte und die damit einhergehende Verantwortung derart missbraucht wird mMn deutlich wahrscheinlicher ist als der strahlende Held der nur gutes tut.


Ironman geht bei mir als technisierter "Normalo" mit massiver Arroganz noch so durch, Batman wiederum sagt mir nicht zu, im Grunde nur reicher Sohn der sich Gadgets aus dem Hut zaubern lässt und auch sonst keine Ecken und Kanten hat wird nur noch von Superman getoppt, der eigentlich unkaputtbar wäre wenn nicht zufällig Kryptonid plötzlich auf der Erde verbreiteter wäre als auf Krypton. 
Die "Brillenverkleidung" geht ohnehin nicht, auch ein Problem das ich mit Superhelden habe. 


Mit gehörigen Witz ist es halt uU gutes Popcornkino, wie auch besagter Streifen hier, wenn die sich zu Ernst nehmen wird es zu schnell "albern"


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. August 2021)

Als Venom Fan - der fast alle  Venom Publikationen gelesen hat - behaupte ich mal, daß der Autor bei diesen Zeilen...



> Die Jeckyll-und Hyde-Dynamik der Beiden schreit praktisch nach Horror-Comedy-Elementen im Stil von "American Werewolf" oder "Little Shop of Horrors". Als externe Gegenspieler reichen vorerst ordinäre Gangster.



...von dem Charakter eigentlich wenig Ahnung hat.
Zwischen den beiden existiert in den Comics keine "Jeckyll-und Hyde-Dynamik", tatsächlich ist anfangs Eddie Brock der eigentliche "Bösewicht" dessen gewalttätige Tendenzen aus Rachegelüsten, durch den Symbiont lediglich verstärkt werden.
Auf keinen Fall ist der Symbiont - wie im Film dargestellt - so etwas wie ein "plapperndes Symbionten Weichei" der die ganze Zeit nur ans Fressen denkt und Eddie Brock massregelt oder offen kontrolliert bzw. ihn unter Druck setzt.
Nichts gegen den Film-Venom, ich finde diese Variante ganz lustig, aber sie hat wenig mit dem Comic-Venom zu tun.


----------



## masto-don (20. August 2021)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Was Superheldenfilme angeht setzt ne übersättigung bei mir ein. Hab das MCU komplett geschaut bis Endgame. Jetzt reichts mir dann auch. DCEU war murks, und auch der Snyder Cut von Justice League hat mich kein bisschen abgeholt. Weiß gar nicht wieso der so gefeiert wird... er macht zwar die vorherige Version besser, aber deswegen ist das ganze noch lange kein guter Film.
> 
> Es gibt für mich ohnehin nur 2 helden die ich wirklich mag, und die meine eigentlichen Favoriten sind... mit großem Abstand Batman, gefolgt von Spider-Man... bei letzterem muss ich aber leider sagen das es zu wenig gute Filme mit ihm gibt... die Sam Raimi Trilogie war im nachinein betrachtet echt scheiße. Weinerlicher Peter Parker, ne MJ die mit jedem Kerl in die Kiste hüpft der sie angrinst, und so weiter und so fort... Fühlt sich eher an wie GZSZ mit Superheldenkräften als alles andere.
> 
> ...


ich kenne die vorlage nicht, aber bei keinem anderen film habe die gewalt unpassender empfunden als bei kick-ass. ansonsten gebe ich dir aber recht, weil ich auch extrem übersättigt von den superheldenfilmen bin und fast gar keine mehr anschaue (ich glaube der letzte film war joker).


----------



## Nevrion (21. August 2021)

Superheldenfilme haben ihren Platz, wie so viele andere Genres. Während zur Blütezeit der Comics auch immer mehr Superhelden entstanden, mit immer abstruseren Superkräften, hat man zwar für jeden was dabei, aber in der Masse ist es natürlich Trash. Teils guter Trash, aber Trash.

Selbst der angesprochene Joker-Film ist, wenn man ein bisschen im Batman Universum drin steckt, eine ziemliche Gurke. Besser ausgedrückt, der Film hätte auch komplett ohne den Aspekt funktioniert, dass es sich hier um eine Joker-Origin Story handeln sollte. Der Versuch ihn in eine tragische Figur zu pressen, mag beim Groß der Zuschauer funktionieren, während sich Leute, die z.B. die Arkham-Serie gespielt haben, Heath Leadger noch kennen, Gotham geschaut haben oder die Figur von Jared Leto, die wesentlichen Charekteristka der Figur kaum wiederfinden werden.

Letztendlich braucht es nicht unbedingt mehr Superhelden-Filme, aber es wird immer genug Abnehmer geben, die sie sehen wollen und mindestens noch mal genauso viel, die sie ablehnen werden, weil irgend eine frühere Fassung immer die persönlich als besser empfundene sein wird.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (21. August 2021)

Die eigentliche Frage ist: Brauchen wir überhaupt noch Superheldenfilme?


----------



## ADM-Ntek (21. August 2021)

ja brauen wir oder zumindest ich. aber nicht diesen. DC comics ding.


----------



## AgentDynamic (21. August 2021)

> "stellen "Brightburn", "The Boys" und "Invincible" die Frage, ob eine Realität, in der manche Wesen Superkräfte haben, nicht eigentlich ein Alptraum für alle anderen wäre."


Eigentlich fehlt in der Aufzählung noch "The Big Bang Theorie".
Dr. Sheldon Lee Cooper ist die realitätsnahe Vorlage für einen superintelligenten Superschurken.
Sein Verstand ist seine Superkraft, die er gnadenlos einsetzt, zum Leidwesen seiner Mitmenschen.
Viele seiner Äußerungen lassen vermuten, das er eher einen Hang zur dunklen Seite hätte und auch eine durchtriebene Truppe wie in "The Boys" kein Hindernis für ihn darstellen würde. 
Ich sag nur Mitbewohnervereinbarung... *diabolisches Lachen*



> "Das ganze Konzept von Superhelden ist im Prinzip eine simple Machtfantasie und die Designs der Charaktere bunt und albern, um die Fantasie der Zielgruppe anzuregen. Was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass Erwachsene damit keinen Spaß haben dürfen."



Auf einem Board für Sammler und Comic-Kenner hätte man den Autor für den Satz höchstwahrscheinlich ausgelacht und/oder wie bei dem Literarischen Quartett in der Luft zerfetzt. ;D

Spaß beiseite, ich gehe mal soweit und behaupte, das ein Großteil der Comics heutzutage gezielt für eine erwachsene Leserschaft geschrieben wird.
Den ganzen anzüglichen XXX-Content nicht mit inbegriffen.
In den Anfängen dieser Unterhaltungsform mag die Zielgruppe noch recht jung und naiv gewesen sein.
Die Autoren waren bedacht, klare ehrbare Werte und mehr oder weniger einen moralischen Subtext einzubauen, damit die Eltern nicht zu sehr die Nase rümpften, wenn der kleine Bengel wieder diesen bunten neumodischen Kram ließt.
Auch wenn die frühen Versionen für heutige Jugendschutzverhältnisse möglicherweise schon recht brutal waren.

Aus der Superhelden- und Comic-Erzählkunst ist ja allerdings in den letzten Jahrzehnten weit mehr entstanden, als die paar Graphik Novellen und reiferen Neuinterpretationen, die im Artikel erwähnt werden.
Wer über die Zukunft der Comicverfilmungen sinniert, sollte mal einen  längeren Blick zu den Wurzeln bzw. auf das Quellenmaterial werfen, das lohnt sich.

Das Hauptproblem bei den Verfilmungen als solche sehe ich zumindest in dem allseits berühmt berüchtigten Massengeschmack, auch wenn die Studios hier und da mal gerne experimentieren.
Sowas reden sich die Künstler zwar immer gerne ein wenn die Bosse etwas mehr Leine lassen.
Unterm Strich entscheidet aber der Geldgeber, welcher ja ein möglichst geringes Risiko eingehen will.
Das ist auch einer der Faktoren, warum die Vergessens werte Handlung erschreckend vieler Filme in Trailer passen, oder man solche Stilblüten wie den neuen Suicide Squad oder Joker  oder blutrünstige Serien als annehmbar unterhaltsam und von der Masse hervorstechend erachtet.

Eine weitere Hürde moderner Comic-Verfilmungen ist, meines Erachtens, die Komplexität.
Bestes Beispiel ist das MCU, mit dem momentanen Finale von Endgame, nach 22 Filmen...
Da fühlen sich nachvollziehbar viele Zuschauer übersättigt, wo die gedruckten Geschichten gerade erst warm werden.
Ergo müssen die Versionen auf dem Schirm ihre eigene Entwicklung durchmachen und eine Balance finden um weiter zu begeistern.
Da sind die Art des Humors, der Grad an Gewalt und der Tiefgang der Geschichte ja mehr wie Gewürze in solchen absurd bizarren Abenteuern.



> "Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass "für Erwachsene" auch etwas Anderes bedeuten kann - und sollte - als Gewalt, Fäkalsprache und Nihilismus. So cool diese Elemente mitunter sein können, wenn die Grenze einmal überschritten ist, überraschen sie bei den nächsten X Malen einfach nicht mehr."


Zustimmung.
Zu zynisch und sarkastisch sollten die zukünftigen (erwachsenen) Comic-Filme/Serien auch nicht werden, sonst wird es zu unglaubwürdig und alles ist nur verbittert.
In den meisten Fällen dient die gewalttätige Übermacht der Figuren ja als makabre Selbstreflexion über die Schwäche des Menschen durch die Gier nach Macht.
Dieses "Wir alle sind im Grunde nur böse triebgesteuerte Monster vor allem wenn wir Halbgötter sind"-Konzept nutzt sich aber auch recht schnell ab und wird schlicht und ergreifend langweilig.
Gerade in den jetzigen Zeiten können die Leute etwas mehr Hoffnung gebrauchen.


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2021)

> The Suicide Squad: Brauchen wir tatsächlich mehr Superheldenfilme für Erwachsene?



FTFY, nuff said.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2021)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist: Brauchen wir überhaupt noch Superheldenfilme?


Die Frage ist eher brauchen* wir* Leute die ihre Ansicht versuchen verallgemeinern zu müssen. 

Wichtig sind gut gemachte unterhaltsame Filme die Spass machen oder zum Nachdenken anregen können, welches Genre die dann haben ist eher zweit- oder drittrangig.

Wenn es "Keinen" mehr interessiert werden die an den Zahlen, Kritiken und Meinungen sehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. August 2021)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist: Brauchen wir überhaupt noch Superheldenfilme?



Natürlich! Gerade wenn die Helden sprechende Bäume oder Waschbären sind. Komische Frage.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

> Aber nur, weil ein Schurke wie der Joker durchaus als Sinnbild für entmündigte Gesellschaftsschichten stehen kann, muss das nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass es eine gute Idee ist, ihn für seinen Solofilm in ein "King of Comedy"/"Taxi Driver"-Knockoff zu verfrachten.


Ist es in diesem Fall aber gewesen.


EddWald schrieb:


> Was nutzt es seine Meinung über solche Filmfragen zu posten, wenn es eh nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


Was nutzt es, hier ins Forum zu posten, wenn es eh nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich begrüße diese Art von Filmen sehr... der neue Suicide Squad hat mich bisher gar nicht interessiert, die Trailer fand ich auch blöd, und besonders was DC bisher filmisch seit start des DCEU ablieferte war halt eher schlecht als recht. Tiefpunkt war der 2016er suicide Squad (gott war der schlecht, da gab es gar nichts gutes dran, wirklich nichts... nein auch den Joker nicht)


Interessante Sichtweise. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß jemand diesen völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Gastauftritt eines der schlechtesten Joker irgendwie als das Beste in dem Film ansehen könnte.
btw. habe ich den Film als mittelmäßig, Tendenz Richtung gut, in Erinnerung, keine Ahnung, warum da alle so drauf rumkloppen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Natürlich! Gerade wenn die Helden sprechende Bäume oder Waschbären sind. Komische Frage.


Ist mir zu strange. Dann lieber freundliche Spinnen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist mir zu strange. Dann lieber freundliche Spinnen.


Strange ist doch gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Strange ist doch gut.


Nicht ohne Doctor. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


^^


----------



## sliking (21. August 2021)

Klar.. Wir sind doch auch alle erwachsen geworden oder nicht.


----------

